# Any good ideas for an all year loft?



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, does anybody know a good idea for a loft that can sustain all through out the year. I fortunately live in the good state of Wisconsin, and it can be scorching hot in the summer, but in the winter, there can be some killer snow storms. 

So if anybody has a good idea for a loft that can fight through all these circumstances, please let me know. Asap. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't understand what you are asking, all lofts are all year around, I don't think anyone gives up there birds when winter gets here. Most lofts that are not open, by that I mean all screened fronts. Any type closed in loft with good ventilation will work. The birds can stand the cold and heat. I would make sure you have covers on things like vents and aviary so you can close thing up during bad storms. Here's what i did.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/cover-ups-for-the-red-rose-lofts-44776.html


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

OH wow, what a good idea! Thanks for sharing. I will definitely take your advice in consideration! 

THank You very much.!


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

*WI Loft*

Hello:

Not sure where you are in WI... Here's the topic on my loft build, and I'm about 30 min. west of MKE.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-project-46803.html

I keep 25+ birds year around. There's no heat in the loft. If you can keep them out of the elements, with no wind or drafts, they do fine in the cold. Cleaning becomes more of a challenge, but if it warms to around 30 degrees, it cleans up just fine.

The only thing I did change was to add some roof-vent material to the vent opening at the eaves, to keep out blown snow.

PM me if you have any questions about waterers, etc. Good luck!

cbx


----------



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

*All Weather Loft*

I live in CO and winters here are killers and can get hot for 2 three months. The birds would handle it OK especially with a loft like Shadybugs.

I didn't want to shovel snow out to the loft and deal with -20 -40 deg weather so what I did is build a loft into my shop. i heat the shop to 40 deg in the winter and in the summer I use a evaporative cooler on the outside of the wall blowing in through a screen. I turn it on about noon and set the timer to turn off again at 12 PM midnight and keep the temps 40 deg winter to under 80 deg summer. I also use a Broan through the wall fan with a speed regulator set at Half speed for constant air flow during the day in summer and 24 hours a day in winter to bring in the heat from the shop.

I also like the convenience of having them in the shop where I have a utility sink hot and cold water lights etc.. Plus its easier to maintain winter and summer. I give the birds bath water all year long once a week. then after there bath I mop the floor weekly with a splash of clorox and car soap.

The space I use is 8'x7' and one window and a pocket door.
Check out my album.


----------

